# Systematic Theology



## scottmaciver (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi all,
What Systematic Theology books would you recommend for use? Particularly any that are perhaps less obvious

Blessings


----------



## torstar (Aug 23, 2010)

scottmaciver said:


> Hi all,
> What Systematic Theology books would you recommend for use? Particularly any that are perhaps less obvious
> 
> Blessings


 

On top of Joshua's great recommendations, I'll note that I wish someone had told me about Grudem for my introductory plunge into the tomes.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 23, 2010)

I'll second Josh on the Westminster Standards, Calvin and Turretin. But in addition to those, I think John Brown of Haddington's _Systematic Theology_ is probably one of the most enjoyable and insightful volumes available. It used to be called _A Compendious View of Natural and Revealed Religion_, but when RHB reprinted it they made the title a little more conformable to modern standards.


----------



## APuritansMind (Aug 23, 2010)

Scott,

I use Berkhof, Hodge and Grudem. I have Grudem on my Logos software, so I use his most often. With Grudem you have to be wary of some charismatic leanings.

Mike


----------



## torstar (Aug 23, 2010)

APuritansMind said:


> Scott,
> 
> I use Berkhof, Hodge and Grudem. I have Grudem on my Logos software, so I use his most often. With Grudem you have to be wary of some charismatic leanings.
> 
> Mike


 

It might be safe to say that everyone has some portion in their system that is a bit controversial...


----------



## APuritansMind (Aug 23, 2010)

Scott,

What I did when I was studying Grudem is read through the chapter and then download his lecture and listen to him teach the congregation. My pastor and I worked through the entire book, which was extremely profitable. If anyone is interested in listening to the lectures, here's the link:

Monergism :: Scottsdale Bible Church - Systematic Theology Class


----------



## SemperEruditio (Aug 23, 2010)

Brakel


----------

